# impossible d'enregistrer avec firefox.



## adnkanibal (17 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,

j'ai un problème avec firefox depuis quelques semaines, il refuse de m'enregistrer les fichiers... il me donne un message d'erreur (triangle jaune avec un point d'exclamation) qui dit _"le fichier XXX ne pourra être enregistré car le fichier source ne peut être lu. réessayez plus tard ou contactez l'administrateur du serveur."_ 

du coup je suis obligé de passer par safari en copiant l'adresse du lien pour pouvoir enregistrer le fichier... ça marche mais ce n'est pas du tout pratique. j'ai essayé de réinstaller firefox, je l'ai mis à jour, mais le problème persiste. 

après moultes recherches sur le web pour remédier à cela, impossible de trouver quoi que ce soit. c'est pourquoi je lance un appel sur macgé...

quelqu'un aurait il des idées sur ce  petit problème?

merci d'avance!


----------



## pascalformac (17 Juillet 2008)

Coucou
donner des precisions sur 

versions OS et firefox

procedures d'entretien , nettoyages du mac
 de desinstallation FF

et tests effectués
(comme tester sur une autre session OSX)


----------



## adnkanibal (17 Juillet 2008)

bonjour,

merci de répondre...

je suis sous léopard 10.5.4

firefox: 2.0.0.16.  il y a même eu une mise à jour aujourd'hui...

ensuite je n'ai pas tésté sous une autre version d'OSX... je ne suis pas très calé en ce qui concerne les bidouilles. 

pour ce qui est des nettoyages, je n'en ai pas fait depuis un bout de temps... et pour ce qui est de la désinstallation de FF, j'ai mis le fichier à la corbeille et je l'ai réinstallé. (c'etait la semaine dernière) par contre, je ne sais pas quelle version c'était.

 j'espère que je n'ai pas mal fait.

voili voilou...


----------



## pascalformac (17 Juillet 2008)

je parle de session  utilisateur OSX , pas d'autre version de l'os

Allez hop
tu vas dans preference systeme /comptes
bouton plus
et tu crées un utilisateur
et tu testes firefox sur ce compte là

A 90% t'as mal nettoyé les fichiers firefox session 1 et ca marchera sur session 2)

-------
en passant pour leopard tu as firefox* 3*


----------



## adnkanibal (17 Juillet 2008)

Re... 

Bon, ça y est, j'ai crée un nouveau compte utilisateur, et j'ai testé FF.

pas de changement, il me sort le même message d'erreur avec la session 2

je vais essayer d'installer la version 3 de firefox.


----------



## pascalformac (17 Juillet 2008)

oui mais d'abord tu nettoyes ta bibliotheque

 dégages ton dossier firefox  ( dans application support) 
les caches firefox  dans tes caches
les plists firefox dans tes preferences


----------



## adnkanibal (17 Juillet 2008)

Ok,

avant de réinstaller la version 3 je vais supprimer tout cela...

il y a bien un dossier mozilla dans application support.
Mais, il n'y a rien concernant mozilla et Firefox dans "cache" ni aucun plist dans "preferences" est-ce normal?

ensuite, vais-je garder mes marques pages et mes modules complémentaires?

ou je vais devoir tout reinstaller?


----------



## pascalformac (17 Juillet 2008)

ben garde tes bookmarks et extensions


ceci  dit je croyais tu AVAIS desinstallé FF2 et reinstallé FF2

ta question indique que tu ne l'as pas fait completement ( car sinon tes anciens bookmarks et extensions ne seraient plus là)

attention certains trucs FF2 ne sont plus compatibles FF3 , faudra recharger les versions FF3 de modules


----------



## adnkanibal (17 Juillet 2008)

oui, en effet, je n'ai pas du faire le boulot correctement, tout est resté comme avant... les marques pages et les modules auraient du être effacés à la réinstallation.

dans quel dossier puis-je trouver les bookmarks FF? je les trouve pour safari mais pas pour FF...

idem pour les modules...

désolé de paraitre aussi newb'... mais je ne suis vraiment pas habitué.


----------



## pascalformac (17 Juillet 2008)

c'est traité en archives ET dans l'aide firefox

mais tout est dans ton dossier profiles dans ton dossier firefox


----------



## adnkanibal (17 Juillet 2008)

bon, après installation de Firefox3 l'enregistrement remarche bien... enfin! 

ça ne nous dit pas pourquoi ça ne marchait plus, mais maintenant ce n'est plus important... au final, je m'en sort avec une version plus récente de FF... cool!!

j'ai bien récupéré mes onglets, mais, par contre, il manque la moitié des modules complémentaires pour cause d'incompatibilité. (surtout les modules d'apparence).

je vais essayer de retrouver des modules équivalents.

en tout cas, merci beaucoup pascal pour cette aide précieuse!


----------



## pascalformac (17 Juillet 2008)

ce qui se passe et mozilla avait prévenu c'est que le codage des modules est légerement different pour FF3 
certains ne passent plus d'autres oui
et les créateurs n'ont pas tous modifié leur module pour FF3

mozilla et des bons sur leurs forums conseillent  de reinstaller les modules à neuf
( et de regarder-c'est indiqué- les compatibilités)



Note du modo : Les problèmes des logiciels "internet" (dont Firefox fait partie, se règlent dans le forum "Internet et réseau" !


----------

